# What is this??? Brown eggs on a new plant w/ PIC



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

I just got this plant with lots of brown egg like things on the back of all the leaves. 
They scrape off with my finger but there is no way I could get them all.

I just want to make sure this isnt some evil plant killing bug that I could be putting in my tank. And I want to know what Im putting in my currently nice algae and pest free tank.

In case it matters the plants are MICROSORUM PTEROPUS 'WINDELOV'
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=194



Any help would be appreciated. Im very paranoid. I would prefer not to bleach dip these plants if I dont have to. Whats your guys opinions?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That looks like snail eggs. If you have any loaches they will be on their knees begging you to leave the eggs alone!


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

hoppycalif said:


> That looks like snail eggs. If you have any loaches they will be on their knees begging you to leave the eggs alone!


Yeah I dont have any loaches.. because loaches eat shrimp too. Any chance you know what type of snail? Pond snail?


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Ramshorn snails. I had the same looking eggs before. Search around your tank, I am sure there is at least 2 in there. If your plant is new, it must have came from the lfs.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

You don't have to scrape them off.

I don't think those are eggs at all!
Because of there placement under the leaf
and there even spacing, I think they are
sporangia or spore sacs. They are just very young ones
and not the usual dark brown ones normally seen.


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

neonfish3 said:


> You don't have to scrape them off.
> 
> I don't think those are eggs at all!
> Because of there placement under the leaf
> ...


I concur. It almost look similar to the terrestrial fern with spores under the leaves.
It also doesn't look like a snail egg. Snail eggs are typically enclosed in gelatious material.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If that is a Java Fern I agree that it could be spores. Incidentally my Yoyo loaches don't bother my cherry shrimp, other than to lunge at them occasionally. The shrimp easily evade the loaches. I was concerned about that when I got the loaches, but I don't seem to have any fewer shrimp after 6 months or more of loaches occupying the tank. Lots of baby shrimp too.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

hoppycalif said:


> If that is a Java Fern I agree that it could be spores.


It is a MICROSORUM PTEROPUS 'WINDELOV'
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=194

Thanks for the input guys I bet it is spores. Ive seen snail eggs before and these really dont look like them.


----------

